# AV Receiver/ Amplifier for Philips FW V785 Speakers.



## iamprateek (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

I want to use just the 2 channel speakers of my mini Hi Fi Philips FW V785 as PC speakers output.
Currently I am using 3.5mm to RCA cable to connect output of my PC to AUX input of my music system, but I find that there is a lot of coloration in the sound signature. To be honest, the mids and highs are completely lost and the volume knob needs to be cranked up to ~25 for normal listening (usually I dont require more than 10).

I, therefore am looking for the *cheapest 120Wx2 channel AV receiver cum Amplifier* which can receive SPDIF in and simple gauge speaker wire out.

I searched branded ones and came across YAMAHA amps, which cost upwards of 20000 INR. The whole point of my purchase is to keep using the old speakers of my mini Hi Fi without spending a ton of money. The mini Hi Fi itself costed me Rs24000 when it was bought.

Moreover, for Rs25000, I can simply go for PC speakers : Logitech Z906.

Can anyone help? Isn't there any cheaper alternative?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 30, 2014)

Pioneer VSX-323-K 5.1 AV Receivers 100w Per Channel - Buy Online @ Rs.18041/- | Snapdeal.com

- - - Updated - - -

But if you want to power just two speakers in stereo mode and dont have a 5.1 plan then get the Yamaha RS200 Stereo receiver which has better sound over the Pioneer for stereo application.The Yamaha RS200 costs about the same as the Pioneer.

The other cheaper option is to buy a cheap dac which accepts coaxial connection and then hook up tha DAC to a Norge 4242 stereo amp.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Mar 30, 2014)

You better invest your money in 2.0 powered stereo bookshelves as it will give you better sound because nobody knows how good or bad or average your philips speakers are.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 30, 2014)

In fact if you can,do change the speakers. No matter how good your amplifier or source is , its your speakers that define the ultimate sound.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Mar 30, 2014)

At 10 the system do not produce ant thing out of the extra ordinary but 25 is way to much it almost shakes the room ..... I can comfortably listen at  around 16 ...... If you worry of coloration of sound then turn off the woox effect.... i personally prefer it on 2 XD ..... which is also default & also you can try to buy better RCA  cable to lower the distortion to the original signal .... This system is a power house & this system beats any PC speaker system even at 20K  now also even when almost 10 year after also ...... Secondly you should under stand that this a base heavy speaker every thing from Woox, Speaker are designed to accelerate low end.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh my its those Philips Woox systems, I absolutely loved them!


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2014)

Gr8 stuff bro.
I too had a Philips powerhouse system but it was an 200 watt cassette player acquired in 1994. It was my dedicated PC Speaker system from 2001-2007.


----------



## iamprateek (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks... 
I would like to experience the various AVRs in person, because I don't have any experience with AVRs till now .

After surfing through several AVR buying guides, all I can say that the entire component setups are *really* expensive as compared to the integrated consumer mini Hi-Fi systems or PC speaker systems which are available in the market!

Also I have to take into account if I intend to expand the 2 channel sound into something like a 5.1 channel in future.

There is a lot of confusion in my mind right now!
And the added problem of several AVRs that are reviewed by various websites across the world are NOT available in India!

- - - Updated - - -

Update:

I have decided to wait, as I am not able to justify the idea of using the mini Hi Fi speakers as a component system.

In fact, now after going through the various audio setup types on the net, I feel that my idea was kinda stupid in the first place!


----------



## iamprateek (Apr 4, 2014)

I have decided to go for *Fiio D03k DAC* such that 

My PC's SPDIF coax digital output >> Fiio D03k DAC >>  RCA Analog R/L to RCA Analog R/L Cable >> My Mini Hi-Fi's AUX input.

At this point of time I am considering this option as it is still cheaper at ~Rs.3000 investment, and if no good comes from it, then it will only be a small loss.


----------



## iamprateek (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys, 

I Need your Help...
I want to buy *Audioengine D1 DAC* as I shall be travelling via *New Delhi* the next month. Is there any trusted shop which sells this DAC in New Delhi?

Also please let me know the approx price and the Address of the shop.

Thanks.


----------



## iamprateek (May 19, 2014)

Guys,

I went ahead and purchased the Fiio D03k from snapdeal along with a digital coax cable from flipkart and a stereo analog rca male to rca male cable from flipkart.

I set up 

My PC's SPDIF coax digital output >> digital coax cable >> Fiio D03k DAC >> RCA Analog R/L to RCA Analog R/L Cable >> My Mini Hi-Fi's AUX input.

Then fired up the system and went with 192kHz studio audio output option in the Realtek sound manager.

And My God!! The pristine sound of former glory came back to life!

1. Highs are crisp, lows are sustained beautifully, mids are clear.
2. the sound signature is exactly neutral, unlike earlier case when it sounded muddy and artificial,
3. Music sounds beautiful, Movies rock the room with liveliness,
4. I don't need to turn the volume knob any more than 10, whereas earlier i had to turn it up to 22 just to get acceptable listening levels!

So thanks a ton for this great and cheap audio solution!

The total investment was around R.3500.

Thanks!

Will post the pics soon!


----------

